# Crooked Ear



## Wolf2012 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey guys. My puppy is about 10 weeks old and his ears were raised and straight prior to a few days ago. One of my friends (who has a dog of her own) was petting my puppy and accidentally rubbed his ears (which were a no touch zone in my house). My question is, will his ear straighten up like the other one as he goes through the teething phase and grows? If it doesn't what can I do? I'm just worried because they were straight before. This is my first GSD. Thank you for your help!!


----------



## jackiej (Apr 1, 2015)

Wolf2012 said:


> Hey guys. My puppy is about 10 weeks old and his ears were raised and straight prior to a few days ago. One of my friends (who has a dog of her own) was petting my puppy and accidentally rubbed his ears (which were a no touch zone in my house). My question is, will his ear straighten up like the other one as he goes through the teething phase and grows? If it doesn't what can I do? I'm just worried because they were straight before. This is my first GSD. Thank you for your help!!


Hello,

If you search this forum, you will find lots of info about puppy ears!  Puppy will go through stages where their ears do all sorts of funky things, drop, raise again, drop, go crooked, etc. I wouldn't worry about it. His ear will be fine. Its ok to touch the ears and rub them, so your friend touching them shouldn't harm them unless they were extremely hurtful, which im sure they weren't. Your pup should be fine!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Like jackiej said - your friend touching his ears shouldn't cause anything negative to the puppy and ear development, unless he's messing with them hard enough to be painful (and I would hope he isn't!!)

We "played" with Ruger's ears a lot when we got him - 1. because they were so soft and I love them; 2. so he got used to people touching his ears (for cleaning reasons and when he gets examined at the vet). 

Wonky ears are a great time to take picture of all the stages. Ruger's went up at 7 weeks and only one flopped down for a whopping 5 minutes, so enjoy crazy ear stages and the cuteness they bring  (I feel gipped I never got them!!) Teething can affect the ear up/down as well. 

Rule seems to be if they were up once, they'll go back up again.

Now that that's done, please post some pictures of your puppy!


----------



## Wolf2012 (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you so much! i will post some pics of the little guy. I was just worried because it was standing before she rubbed his ears. Everyone in my house was freaking out!


----------



## jackiej (Apr 1, 2015)

Wolf2012 said:


> Thank you so much! i will post some pics of the little guy. I was just worried because it was standing before she rubbed his ears. Everyone in my house was freaking out!


haha i know the feeling! after a lot of reading, i calmed down a bit lol and i asked our vet too, you can never be too careful especially being a first gsd owner  cant wait to see pics!:laugh:


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Finn's breeder said to give him live plain culture yogurt with his meals.
I just read this article it's pretty good. Some info on diet. Good Luck!
*German Shepherd's Ears Not Standing Up! What Can I Do?*

texasworkingshepherds.com/german-shepherd-ears-not-standing-up-wha...


Nov 21, 2013 - It is a better idea to add 1 tbsp. of cottage cheese or unflavored _yogurt_ to each meal. Both of these contain _live cultures_ that can help the _puppy_.


----------

